# Eurojet header install and now CEL



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I to got my eurojet header installed with the stock exhaust. The install was very easy and straight forward took us maybe 2 to 3 hours tops and that was taking our time (with a lift). It is really quiet maybe slightly louder then stock from the outside but from the inside no difference. It pulls nice and hard all the way to red line now doesn't start to get chocked up on the top end. The studs where still a bit to short I was only able to get half the threads of the nut covered. I did have longer studs on and but in the middle there weren't any threads so I would of had to stack washers to make it work.
List of engine mods:
BSH intake
C2 software 93 oct
ECS torque insert
NLS short shifter
Eurojet header with highflow cat
Old mani









Old down pipe








New stuff
























Stock Clamp just barley works The down pipe needs to be longer
















Copy of the code I am throwing I'm not sure whats going on everything is good and tight. Maybe I need to get my flash readjusted? Its the first O2 throwing the code correct?


----------



## Piltro (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Eurojet header install and now CEL (vwluger22)*

Yes you will have to reflash your car ...C2 offering the option for headers and hi-flow cat 
We have the following software available for your application:
'05-'08 2.5L I5 Rabbit/Jetta
Normally Aspirated
87 OCT $299 
91 OCT $299 
93 OCT $299 
Forced Induction
Stg 1 $499 - 250hp - 550cc inj/stock MAF/stock CR
Stg 2 $499 - 275hp - 550cc inj/stock MAF/lowered CR 
Stg 3 $699 - 400hp - 550cc inj/Pro MAF/lowered CR
Additional Options Available
Cold Air Intake: CAI installed
NC at time of flash 
$100 upgrade if added separately 
Header Option: HEADER is installed
NC at time of flash 
$100 upgrade if added separately 
Hi Flow CAT Option: Hi Flow CAT is installed
NC at time of flash 
$100 upgrade if added separately 
*MUST be running C2 software for additional options. CANNOT be used as stand alone options with STOCK software
Hope it helps


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

With these type of hardware modifications, you will need a custom flash to reap the benefits.
Pm'd you about the r32 awd parts.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Thanks guys I guess I will give C2 a call then.
Replied to you pm


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (vwluger22)*

Ok guys wicked brain fart where do I go in vag com to check the fuel trim to make sure im not running lean.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (vwluger22)*

hello?


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: (vwluger22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwluger22* »_Ok guys wicked brain fart where do I go in vag com to check the fuel trim to make sure im not running lean. 

Open up the Engine module 
Measuring block # 32 I believe.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (HIBB 304)*

So I just went and logged it when I had the cel on the lambda (partial) it read a steady 4.7 for a mile long ride. Did the same after I cleared it and this was my result (I think I need to drive it more to get a better reading). But either way its not running lean because I think the car just goes into a limp mode.


----------

